# المواصفات القياسية العراقية



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

تم رفع جميع المواصفات العراقية المتوفرة لدي ّ سابقا َ على شكل روابط من موقع (Shared 4) ولكن للإسف تم حذف جميع الملفات المرفوعة بسبب عدم فتح حسابي للموقع آنفا ً لأكثر من شهرين... لذلك سيتم إعادة رفع المواصفات بشكل ملفات من خلال هذا الموقع المتميز...... شكرا ً


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

1- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للإسمنت البورتلاندي ... رقم (5) لسنة 1984


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*2- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للمكعبات الخرسانية ... رقم (52) *


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*3- المواصفة القياسية لـ(اللباب الخرساني)*​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*4- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للبلاط السيراميكي ... رقم (1704/1)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*5- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للكاشي الموزائيك ... رقم (1042)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*6- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للكاشي العادي ... رقم (1043)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*7- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للطابوق الطيني ... رقم (24)*


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*8- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للطابوق الطيني ... رقم (25)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*9- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للكتل الخرسانية المحملة (البلوك الصلد) ... رقم (1077)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*10- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للكتل الخرسانية الغير محملة (البلوك المجوف) ... رقم (1129)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*11- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للطابوق الرصف الخرساني (المقرنص) ... رقم (1606)*

*12- الدليل الاسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الطابوق الرصف الخرساني (المقرنص) ... رقم (969)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*13- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للبلاطات الخرسانية المسبقة الصب (الشتايكَر) ... رقم (1107)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*14- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للقالب الجانبي(الكربستون و ساقية التصريف) ... رقم (1106)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*15- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للجص ... رقم (27)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*16- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لحديد التسليح ... رقم (2091)*

*17- الدليل الاسترشادي المرجعي لفحص مشبك الـbrc ... رقم (154)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*18- المواصفة القياسية العراقية للحجر الطبيعي (الحجر ، المرمر ، الكرانيت) ... رقم (1387)*

*19- الدليل الاسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الحجر الطبيعي ... رقم (65)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*20- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لتعيين الكثافة والوزن النوعي وامتصاص الماء والفجوات في الركام ... رقم (31)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*21- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لتعيين مقاسات وشكل جسيمات الركام ... رقم (30)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*22- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لفحص التآكل بأستعمال جهاز لوس انجلس... رقم (41)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*23- المواصفة القياسية العراقية مناخل الاختبارات ذات النسيج السلكي ... رقم (3642)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*24- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لفحص مواد التربة والركام المستخدمة في الطبقات السطحية, الأساس وتحت الأساس ... رقم (1693)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*25- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لفحص ركام المصادر الطبيعية المستعمل في الخرسانة والبناء... رقم (45)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*26- المواصفة القياسية العراقية لفحص ركام وحصى المرشحات ... رقم (1555) ........ الجزء الأول والثاني*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*27- الدليل الاسترشادي المرجعي - طرق أخذ نماذج التربة - رقم 153*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*28- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي - طرق فحص مناخل الاختبار ذات النسيج السلكي - رقم 897*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*29- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي - طريقة فحص كثافة التربة في الموقع بواسطة اسطوانة الحفر - رقم 854*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*30- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لإيجاد الكثافة النسبية لجسيمات التربة - رقم 9-ز*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*31- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لتعيين الفراغات في المادة المالئة الجافة للتربة - رقم 557*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*32- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لتعيين محتوى الرطوبة في التربة - رقم 9-هـ*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*33- تقييم نتائج الفحوص الكيمياوية للتربة - رقم (bs1377)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*34- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي - الفحوصات الكيمياوية للتربة - رقم (895)*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*35- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي - الفحوصات الكيمياوية للإسمنت البورتلاندي - رقم (472) - الجزء الأول والثاني*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*36- الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي - الفحوصات الفيزياوية للإسمنت البورتلاندي - رقم (198) - الجزء الأول والثاني والثالث*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم والحمد لله رفع جميع المواصفات القياسية العراقية المتوفرة لديَّ ، والبالغ عددها (36) مواصفة ... أرجو أن تستفادوا منها ... مــع التـقـديــــــــر*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم.. أرفق لكم الكتاب الأول للمهندس المدني مقدام عبد الكريم ، والخاص بالتصميم الهياكل الكونكريتية المسلحة / (Brief Schedules - Building Designers' Manual)... إن شاء الله تستفادوا منه مع ملاحظة سيتم رفعه على شكل ثلاثة اجزاء ................... تحياتي*

*1) الكتاب (1) / الجزء الأول*
*>>> يتبع*​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*2) الكتاب (1) / الجزء الثاني*
*>>> يتبع*​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*3) الكتاب (1) / الجزء الثالث ... والأخير من الكتاب الأول*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Tknak uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## massoud80 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووورين اخي الكريم على هذه الملفات .........جزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## فاضل والي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اصيل


----------



## إووسي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واعانك على اسباب تاخرك


----------



## alanieng (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## star gd (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## الحسني الثاني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع والملفات مهمة جدا وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*:20: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين على المرور والرد ... :75::75::75:*
*مع العرض سيتم خلال الايام القليلة القادمة رفع (كتاب الشروط العامة لمقاولات أعمال الهندسة المدنية بفرعيها الاول والثاني .. والصادرة من وزارة التخطيط) *
*و(كراسة تخمين المواد الإنشائية والكهربائية والميكانيكية والصحية .. والصادرة من نقابة المهندسين العراقية 2011) *
*والمعادلات الخاصة لحساب المدة الإضافية للمشروع (إجتهاد من خلال الخبرة) .................... تحياتي *


----------



## مصطفى الدوري (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
أرفق لكم (( الشروط العامة لمقاولات أعمال الهندسة المدنية بقسميها الأول والثاني )) والصادرة من وزارة التخطيط العراقية


----------



## سهيل البابلي (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.ali karim (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات ولكن هناك تحديث على المواصفة العراقية رقم 5 وكذلك المواصفة البريطانية ارجو ممن يحصل عليها عرضها للاستفادة وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## loay ks (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيدمحمدمحمدياقوت (14 يناير 2012)

*اللهم بفضلك ورحمتك وعفوك سبحانك خلقتنا ونحن عبيدك يارحيم ياودود يا كريم يا ذا العرش المجيد يارب الارض والسماء يارب مالك الملك ياربنا انصر اهلنا فى العراق وفى فلسطين وفى سائر بلاد المسلمين اللهم فك اسرهم واشفى مريضهم وعافى مبتلاهم اللهم سبحانك يارحيم يا رحمان يارب العالمين انصر اهل السنة والجماعة فى كل مكان وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم اللهم بارك فيك اخى الكريم على مجهودك الرائع*


----------



## احمدالوائلي (14 فبراير 2012)

http://www.jawaliraq.com/weather/Basrah/Basra رابط ممتاز لتوقعات الطقس لستة ايام لكافة مدن العراق


----------



## احمدالوائلي (14 فبراير 2012)

اللهم صلي على محمد واله الاطهار


----------



## احمدالوائلي (14 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## احمدالوائلي (14 فبراير 2012)

المواصفات القياسيه العراقيه


----------



## احمدالوائلي (14 فبراير 2012)

رابط هيئة الحج والعمره العراقيه http://www.hajj.gov.iq/


----------



## ديار26 (14 فبراير 2012)

يسلموا


----------



## مصطفى 101 (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... مشكور اخي على الجهد الرائع ... ووفكم الله لكل خير


----------



## رائد قوجا (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.ام علي (15 فبراير 2012)

*عاشت ايدك 
ومشكوووووووور​*


----------



## moslawy73 (20 فبراير 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور جدا يا استاذي الكريم على الملفات المهمة والقيمة جدا:34:


----------



## رقيه (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسان مسلم (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## رحمن امير (4 يوليو 2012)

والله العظيم لو ادعيلك صبح ومساء ما اكدر اوافيك ياطيب زشكرا جزيلا لك على جهودك الجباره


----------



## رحمن امير (4 يوليو 2012)

جدا جدا جدا ممنون لك يا اخي بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود العظيمه


----------



## pinar (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ................................


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (4 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## maga2292 (16 يوليو 2012)

عاشت ايدك ويا ليت لو المركز القومي يسوي مثلك ويرفع المواصفات اول باول


----------



## omar iraqi (16 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على المجهود


----------



## احمد شواني (17 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد جدا*


----------



## احمد شواني (17 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## رعد هاني (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على كل المعلومات القيمة --- اتمنى احد الاخوان او الاخوات -- ان يزودني بكراس النمذجة للمواصفة القياسية العراقية للمختبرات -- او اي رابط يشرح الية اخذ النماذج والعينات للخرسانة الطرية خصوصا اذا كان هناك عدد كبير من سيارات نقل الكونكريت فكيف تتم عملية اخذ العينات او النماذج لغرض الفحص اي فحص المكعبات طبعا حسب المواصفة القياسية العراقية -- مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (18 يوليو 2012)

*تسلم ايدك ياورد الورود على هذا الكم الجيد من المواصفات .. جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (20 يوليو 2012)

*


maga2292 قال:



عاشت ايدك ويا ليت لو المركز القومي يسوي مثلك ويرفع المواصفات اول باول

أنقر للتوسيع...


السلام عليكم .. الحمد لله لإنكم استفدتم من المواصفات القياسية المرفقة...

بخصوص المركز الوطني للمختبرات والبحوث الإنشائية .. فتم شراء كتاب (المواصفات القياسية العراقية / 2011 مع التحديثات الأخيرة) من هذا المركز الحكومي بشكل مباشر مع شراء (كراسة تخمين المواد / 2011) ، ولكن للأسف لم أستطع عمل سكنر لهما لإن الكتابين مكبوسين فأما أن يمزقا أو عمل سكنر مع عدم ظهور جزء من كل صفحة (الجزء الجانبي للكبس)، لذلك أنا آسف ......... تحياتي*


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (20 يوليو 2012)

*


رعد هاني قال:



شكرا جزيلا على كل المعلومات القيمة --- اتمنى احد الاخوان او الاخوات -- ان يزودني بكراس النمذجة للمواصفة القياسية العراقية للمختبرات -- او اي رابط يشرح الية اخذ النماذج والعينات للخرسانة الطرية خصوصا اذا كان هناك عدد كبير من سيارات نقل الكونكريت فكيف تتم عملية اخذ العينات او النماذج لغرض الفحص اي فحص المكعبات طبعا حسب المواصفة القياسية العراقية -- مع الشكر والتقدير

أنقر للتوسيع...


الشكر لله أخي العزيز .. والحمد لله لإستفادتكم من المواصفات

بخصوص (كراسة النمذجة).. فتم شراء (كراسة نمذجة المواد / 2011) من المركز الوطني للمختبرات والبحوث الإنشائية ، ولكن للأسف لم أستطع عمل سكنر له لإن الكتاب مكبوس ، لذلك أنا آسف ......... تحياتي*


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## aziz_aaaa (22 يوليو 2012)

اعتقد ان هناك دليل المهندس المقيم على موقع وزارة الاسكان العراقية فيه جميع المواصفات والشروط والمقايسات


----------



## GHADA AL (22 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## alessawy (3 أغسطس 2012)

ن


----------



## مهند الجنابي (4 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع جدا" ومميز /////// بارك الله فيك


----------



## kh-sh222 (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## shewika1 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس أحمد وكل سنة وحضرتك وشعب العراق كله بخير*


----------



## eng.sahir (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ناصر سلام (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء لمن لديه المواصفة العراقية 1174 و 1173 لسنة 1989 تزويدنا بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## القحطاني أبو صهيب (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## haidar78 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ا احمد على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## muneeradnan (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saadee (26 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ كرار الموالي (27 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rangenajat (6 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية يا استاذ


----------



## الضحوك القتال (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ابوليث (16 مايو 2013)

الف شكر اخي العزيز بارك الله فييك


----------



## melaad (9 يونيو 2013)

الللللللللللللللللللللللف شككككككككككككككككككر بارك الله فيك


----------



## MajedFalah (1 أغسطس 2013)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نميرة (18 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد كمولة (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك يا اخي و بالقائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (5 فبراير 2014)

تسلموا على الجهود الطيبة
ومشكورين


----------



## hoshangmustafa (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## cadnet (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## سيف سلومي (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير أخى العزيز​


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (16 مايو 2014)

شكرا احمد صلاح عبود زميلي المتميز


----------



## abutreeka (16 مايو 2014)

نرفض هذا الكود الطائفي بقيادة المدعو نوري الهالكي أسال الله ان يهلكه 
النصر لأهل الانبار


----------



## تنوب قنوى (16 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عماد علي الحيدري (29 يونيو 2014)

شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## اقليدس العرب (30 يونيو 2014)

مجهود رائع..............ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (30 يونيو 2014)

ألف ألف شكر استاذ احمد رجاء هل توجد مواصفة قياسية عراقية للسمنت بورد


----------



## إووسي (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## مهندسة هدى القيسي (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله بك استاذ


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فياض جمعة (2 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanks


----------



## omersabah (25 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قيصر الدين (13 أكتوبر 2014)

موظوع ممتاز وجهد مشكورين علي ​


----------



## مهندس الفهداوي (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس رضا (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مؤيد المسعودي (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بيك


----------



## rekany (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا, وبارك فيك وفي علمك وعطاءك.


----------



## qazz1977 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## سيف الكبيسي 2 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس صفاء (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جعله الله عز وجل في ميزان حسناتك و بارك الله بك


----------



## رياض عزيز (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا
​


----------



## حلام المنصور (13 يناير 2015)

احسنتم


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (20 يناير 2015)

اخوان الاعزاء اني في حاجة الى المواصفة القياسية العراقية المرقمة (1491) الخاصة بـ(اللدائن * أنابيب بولي فينيل كلوريد غير الملدن لنقل مياه الشرب الباردة) ارجو مساعدتي ونشرها في المواقع ...... مع الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## ممحمد الخفاجي (27 يونيو 2015)

ممنوووووونين منك ياا طيب ...


----------



## وضاح العلي (30 يونيو 2015)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks:75::20:


----------



## aqel twfeek (2 يوليو 2015)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي في تحديد نسبة الانحراف في الخلطة الاسفلتيه للتدرج وطريقه الخصم من المقاول وشكرا.


----------



## احمد حمزة (25 يناير 2016)

عاشت ايدك بس الطرق ما أكو


----------



## eng.w (27 أبريل 2018)

شكرا"


----------

